# Galileo GPS



## Model3Bart (Nov 25, 2016)

A few days ago the European GPS system went live. I wonder if the GPS hardware of the model 3 will be capable of making use of it. It would not be a bad thing. The better the reception the better the navigation 
(sorry it another thread already exist)


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla doesn't support GLONASS so for the time being I think they're sticking with the US GPS system. It works so why change?


----------



## Model3Bart (Nov 25, 2016)

What if the US Military decides to switches off the GPS signal for civilian use? Then all Tesla drivers would be put in the dark and can't go anywhere?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If the US military ever turns it off, a lot more than Tesla drivers will be inconvenienced. In particular, US soldiers now use off-the-shelf GPS devices, so they would end up "shooting themselves in the foot". They would be more likely to just use localized GPS jamming.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Tesla doesn't support GLONASS so for the time being I think they're sticking with the US GPS system. It works so why change?


GLONASS is the Russian satellite system. Galileo is the recently launched European satelittle network.

The point is the same, almost everything uses US GPS and sometimes adds GLONASS (Russians required support of this to sell apple devices in Russia so apple added it. lol.)


----------



## Model3Bart (Nov 25, 2016)

galileo will be more accurate than gps so I guess it would be useful for autopilot? Hope Tesla will support it especially for models exported to europe


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Why is it more accurate than GPS?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't looked at the details but the US GPS system has some limitations in accuracy for civilian use. Military is down the centimeter in accuracy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Badback said:


> Why is it more accurate than GPS?


Let me check for ya! 


TrevP said:


> I haven't looked at the details but the US GPS system has some limitations in accuracy for civilian use. Military is down the centimeter in accuracy.


Here is what Google spits out: most recent post! Idea seems to be work in complement to get best results!
https://www.gsa.europa.eu/news/results-are-galileo-increases-accuracy-location-based-services


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I haven't looked at the details but the US GPS system has some limitations in accuracy for civilian use. Military is down the centimeter in accuracy.


That used to be the case, but the civilian accuracy was changed to match the military accuracy in 2000.

References:
wikipedia: Global Positioning System
_Initially, the highest quality signal was reserved for military use, and the signal available for civilian use was intentionally degraded (Selective Availability). This changed with President Bill Clinton signing a policy directive in 1996 to turn off Selective Availability in May 2000 to provide the same precision to civilians that was afforded to the military. The directive was proposed by the U.S. Secretary of Defense, William Perry, because of the widespread growth of differential GPS services to improve civilian accuracy and eliminate the U.S. military advantage._
gps.gov: GPS Accuracy


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I haven't looked at the details but the US GPS system has some limitations in accuracy for civilian use. Military is down the centimeter in accuracy.


Trev, just found this: http://gizmodo.com/a-new-technique-makes-gps-accurate-to-an-inch-1758457807


----------



## DaveIrina (Dec 24, 2016)

Military GPS uses different frequencies than commercial GPS (L2 and L5) along with Y-code which unauthorized receivers can not track. The military might shut down the commercial frequencies in wartime to disable in case the enemy is using it, but it will not affect the military GPS performance. Military receivers are usually more accurate because they use dual frequency operation which allows for measuring ionosphere delays so they can be corrected out of the solution. Single freq receivers (most commercial) would have to just model the ionosphere which yields less accurate corrections to the satellite range measurements.


----------

